# Tach gesagt



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Ein freundliches MOIN MOIN an alle.


----------



## rise (20 Juni 2007)

von nem nordischen "moin moin" von dir...zu nem sächsischen "gutn tach" von mir!


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

kann auch servsen  aber moin moin passt da besser


----------



## mark lutz (20 Juni 2007)

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spass von mir


----------



## Muli (21 Juni 2007)

Von mir gibt es einfaches Moin 

Und viel Spaß hier an Board beim stöbern und diskutieren!

Gruß, Muli


----------

